

Show HN: IMDB ratings, movie browsing for the lazy (Chrome) - skidding
https://github.com/skidding/chrome-imdb-ratings

======
skidding
Hi guys. I wanted to take a break from all these TV shows everybody's been
watching lately and get the time to catch up with some good movies for a
change, but I didn't really know where to start. Naturally, I begun browsing
IMDB to see what my favorite actors were up to and what new movies did they
play in. The problem was I wanted to find the ones with at least a good rating
(I know, I know... but that rating still helps), so I kept going back and
forth from an actor I follow to each of his movies, one by one. Then I
thought, wouldn't it be cool to just have all the ratings listed? Yes it
would. So I started building this basic functionality as a Chrome extension a
few hours ago and now it's already working as intended and makes it a lot
easier for me to find a movie to watch. Take a look and let me know if you
have other ideas to improve this experience.

~~~
joshschreuder
Hey, looks like a nice extension.

Just one thing - if I load up a page, and then try to click an accordion
dropdown thing, it doesn't copy down ratings (or load up now ones). Apart from
that, nice work!

See screenshot: <http://i.imgur.com/W5GdC.png>

~~~
skidding
The reason I didn't want to load ALL titles from the page was that it would
make an awful amount of requests at once, and also because I wanted to
calculate that person rating based on the the first (featured) section. But
since some people (such as Wes Anderson, in your case) have a similar amount
of titles in more than one section, I made this work. Every section has
ratings loaded now, except that they load only after they're made visible.
Update your extension and all should be OK

Edit: typo

~~~
joshschreuder
Thanks for the update, works really well!

